# Tay Cunti/Melo Megathread



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: The Brazilian Martial Artist - Taynara Conti*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: The Brazilian Martial Artist - Taynara Conti*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: The Brazilian Martial Artist - Taynara Conti*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: The Brazilian Martial Artist - Taynara Conti*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: The Brazilian Martial Artist - Taynara Conti*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: The Brazilian Martial Artist - Taynara Conti*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: The Brazilian Martial Artist - Taynara Conti*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: The Brazilian Martial Artist - Taynara Conti*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: The Brazilian Martial Artist - Taynara Conti*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: The Brazilian Martial Artist - Taynara Conti*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: The Brazilian Martial Artist - Taynara Conti*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: The Brazilian Martial Artist - Taynara Conti*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: The Brazilian Martial Artist - Taynara Conti*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: The Brazilian Martial Artist - Taynara Conti*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## jerry321 (Oct 7, 2018)

hot


----------



## jerry321 (Oct 7, 2018)

gre8


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

:book


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Hopefully she gets more airtime now after being featured twice in the MYC.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

She's my favorite woman in NXT in 2018.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Black Metal said:


> She's my favorite woman in NXT in 2018.


She is one of my favorites too, in fact I knew about Taynara Melo before she got into wrestling; I personally got to watch a Judo match of hers years ago. Which is why I want to see her do better! She can legit shoot and is capable of being so much more and could tap out wrestlers in moments if they cut her loose without it getting too real, right now they have her moving and selling in the ring a bit too phony. She's nowhere near as clumsy as the company portrays her to be.

I sometimes wonder if the NXT creative are just holding her back on purpose in order to make her more character driven.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Alexander_G said:


> She is one of my favorites too, in fact I knew about Taynara Melo before she got into wrestling; I personally got to watch a Judo match of hers years ago. Which is why I want to see her do better! She can legit shoot and is capable of being so much more and could tap out wrestlers in moments if they cut her loose without it getting too real, right now they have her moving and selling in the ring a bit too phony. She's nowhere near as clumsy as the company portrays her to be.
> 
> I sometimes wonder if the NXT creative are just holding her back on purpose in order to make her more character driven.


HUGE missed opportunity concerning The Undisputed Era and her if you ask me. I'd have loved to see her be in the group to destroy the women's division under that faction name. Then they truly could've mopped the floor in men's singles, women's singles and the tag team divisions.

However, I hope to see her gain some more exposure and perform well on the roster there. She could and should be a big breakout star for the women on there if they had confidence in her. She's easily more skilled than a majority of them.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Black Metal said:


> HUGE missed opportunity concerning The Undisputed Era and her if you ask me. I'd have loved to see her be in the group to destroy the women's division under that faction name. Then they truly could've mopped the floor in men's singles, women's singles and the tag team divisions.
> 
> However, I hope to see her gain some more exposure and perform well on the roster there. She could and should be a big breakout star for the women on there if they had confidence in her. She's easily more skilled than a majority of them.


NXT probably thought she wasn't ready for it, plus Cole is a bit too chauvinist and full of himself to have recognized the potential of what that could have been, but then again Cole uses everyone to further his success including his own partners and has been known to dispose of them when they were no longer useful, so maybe it was a good thing Taynara didn't join with him in hindsight.

Friends have shown me past iPhone recorded house show matches of Tay wrestling against others like Rhea and Candace, and from what I've seen it seems to me that her house show work is much better than what WWE has shown of her on TV. She seems to be a better worker when she's pacing carefully and isn't on a short amount of time.

She also can do the same armbars and submission holds as Deonna Purrazzo, though Deonna has the much better overall skill and experience over Tay; it wouldn't take much though for her to transition into a more dangerous competitor. Like you said she just needs more exposure and experience.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1047987484527931392


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

Black Metal said:


> :book


this is an INCREDIBLE photo!! good for her for showing it off!! There are a few women in the WWE system that have great butts that for some reason don't want to show it off.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

White Glove Test said:


> this is an INCREDIBLE photo!! good for her for showing it off!! There are a few women in the WWE system that have great butts that for some reason don't want to show it off.


Well she is Brazilian so....

:beckylol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Alexander_G said:


>


Just a little lower now.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

They basically ripped off the production track she was using. CFO$ do this all the time. Same thing happened with Rhea Ripley's.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Not new but showcasing some hats.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

From tonight's NXT


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Love this look.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

She looked goofy last week sticking her tongue out during her entrance


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

That Brazilian ass:homer


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1142436393668374528
:sodone


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172224804247756801


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

So I guess Taynara is a lifer Jobber? I think I've seen her win 1 match in two years.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Black Metal said:


> So I guess Taynara is a lifer Jobber? I think I've seen her win 1 match in two years.


She just won a match a couple of weeks ago against Santana Garrett.

If you're curious, yes she is improving. Her win record isn't impressive (23-76), but she's starting to get booked formidable.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Stonecrusher (Mar 24, 2020)

cool girl


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

She is one tight package.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

december_blue said:


>


Whole lotta 🍑 in that tag team


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Anymore pics from her Christmas shoot?


----------



## Raven73 (Oct 28, 2011)

Mango13 said:


>


Would have been interesting to see her on the WWE main roster


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

I like how she's not in the Dark Order but she still supports Anna.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Error_404 (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Error_404 (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Error_404 (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Error_404 (Apr 12, 2016)

same Junior, same


----------



## RuffStuff (Feb 15, 2021)

That lad knows what's up


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

How amazing did she look on Elevation coming to the ring in that dojo style jacket that almost looked like a mini dress?

Some serious ass cleavage on show


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

december_blue said:


>


Tay's on a whole new level of hotness at the moment 😍


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

😊


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

😮


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Error_404 (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

december_blue said:


>


Man those are some fine cheeks


----------



## Chairshot620 (Mar 12, 2010)

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> View attachment 107059
> 
> 
> View attachment 107060


Hottest girl in AEW!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)




----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)




----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> View attachment 111730
> 
> 
> View attachment 111731


Damn she's good.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

She is single again - "so you're telling me there's a chance? " Haha


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Error_404 (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

FOTC


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

__ https://www.facebook.com/taycontiaew/posts/342945877831141


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)

Bang indeed


----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## WWEShouldNot (11 mo ago)

Twerk GIFs incoming...

Which do you prefer: her working it in slow-motion, or in real time?



http://imgur.com/I9YvSOH




http://imgur.com/TqAXLUl


----------



## WWEShouldNot (11 mo ago)

Here's an endless loop I made of her throwing it back for you:



http://imgur.com/x0lmtuk



Here's Tay having fun with a friend:



http://imgur.com/gJdf5uo



And while the full GIF of this was posted a while ago, I made a loop of her just shaking her cheeks:



http://imgur.com/d7X1Rcc


----------



## WWEShouldNot (11 mo ago)

Not the hottest picture by any stretch, but I love the horniness that underlies the implication of going "four rounds." 😂


----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## WWEShouldNot (11 mo ago)




----------



## WWEShouldNot (11 mo ago)

Pretty sure we've all seen this pic, but the promise of more ass is exciting!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## keithf40 (Jul 17, 2019)

Grade a top shelf premium deluxe prime cut ASS

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

1


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@TheDonald Tay's got the bunda.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@TheDonald


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@EvaAngel @TheDonald


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

https://thefappeningblog.com/forum/data/video/1692/1692212-6d0e9449ed2299ebbb06834d92941abb.mp4


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

https://thefappeningblog.com/forum/data/video/1616/1616232-24e1665604f091cf32409f786eaa00a2.mp4


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

https://thefappeningblog.com/forum/data/video/1616/1616233-0f749dbc9d4350a912fcb0605ea39b33.mp4


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

''
Merci Beaucoup for the present, BTC!

 hasta luego


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> View attachment 145007
> ''
> Merci Beaucoup for the present, BTC!
> 
> hasta luego


Glad you enjoyed it 🤗 Bonne nuit 🎄


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Glad you enjoyed it 🤗 Bonne nuit 🎄


Alas, my dogs didn't think I needed much sleep, so I got 80 minutes max.

Thank you for the sublime present. It is known that Tayt Cunti is my favorite wrestler. 









American Dragon is so yesterday.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Tay Melo GIF by savageone06 | Gfycat


Watch and share All Elite Wrestling GIFs and Tay Melo GIFs by savageone06 on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

TayCompDyn122822 GIF by WrestleVids | Gfycat


Watch and share TayCompDyn122822 GIFs by WrestleVids on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

TayComp2Dyn122822 GIF by WrestleVids | Gfycat


Watch and share TayComp2Dyn122822 GIFs by WrestleVids on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

TayDyn122822 GIF by WrestleVids | Gfycat


Watch and share TayDyn122822 GIFs by WrestleVids on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Velma has the bunda!!!









I want to do her Scooby style.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> View attachment 147732


This might be her sexiest look yet, kneesocks and heels 🥵🥵🥵🍆💦💦💦


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

EvaAngel said:


> This might be her sexiest look yet, kneesocks and heels 🥵🥵🥵🍆💦💦💦


It's a great combo. Too bad they don't have a full body shot of her in heels because that would accentuate her booty.

Hey did you see this about Sasha?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610431095564275712
Sounds like she is going elsewhere. Maybe Stardom, Maybe AEW as Saraya's partner. Who knows?


----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> It's a great combo. Too bad they don't have a full body shot of her in heels because that would accentuate her booty.
> 
> Hey did you see this about Sasha?
> 
> ...


Hopefully more full body shots will be released and I'm sure you'll be on it as soon as they are.

I think we know what Sasha is doing next snd it will be happening in a few hours time and I can't wait to see her again.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

EvaAngel said:


> Hopefully more full body shots will be released and I'm sure you'll be on it as soon as they are.
> 
> I think we know what Sasha is doing next snd it will be happening in a few hours time and I can't wait to see her again.


I wonder if Sasha could split time between Stardom and AEW?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------

